# Ungrounded transformer



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Greetings earthlings,

Working at the fish plant today, I came across a 45 kVA step-up transformer with an ungrounded secondary. I have no intention of changing or altering it, but we're working on an upgrade on other equipment in the area so I would like to add ground fault indicators of some sort.

Other than the old school 3-indicator-lights solution, can someone suggest a simple, no-bells-and-whistles ground fault indicator device to me?

The ungrounded secondary is 480V.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Greetings earthlings,
> 
> Working at the fish plant today, I came across a 45 kVA step-up transformer with an ungrounded secondary. I have no intention of changing or altering it, but we're working on an upgrade on other equipment in the area so I would like to add ground fault indicators of some sort.
> 
> Other than the old school 3-indicator-lights solution, can someone suggest a simple, no-bells-and-whistles ground fault indicator device to me?


 
Well, alright......I suggest a simple, no-bells-and-whistles ground fault indicator device. Hope that helps....

Sorry, I just can't help it:no:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

erics37 said:


> Greetings earthlings,
> 
> Working at the fish plant today, I came across a 45 kVA step-up transformer with an ungrounded secondary. I have no intention of changing or altering it, but we're working on an upgrade on other equipment in the area so I would like to add ground fault indicators of some sort.
> 
> Other than the old school 3-indicator-lights solution, can someone suggest a simple, no-bells-and-whistles ground fault indicator device to me?


Look here you might have some good luck.http://www.directindustry.com/industrial-manufacturer/ground-fault-indicator-83832.html


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

stuiec said:


> Well, alright......I suggest a simple, no-bells-and-whistles ground fault indicator device. Hope that helps....
> 
> Sorry, I just can't help it:no:


:no:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Black Dog said:


> Look here you might have some good luck.http://www.directindustry.com/industrial-manufacturer/ground-fault-indicator-83832.html


Awesome :thumbup: The Littelfuse PGR-3100 looks perfect. No frills, just a basic setup. It will be perfectly adequate for the maintenance staff to ignore :laughing:


----------

